# Tattered ears on albinos



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sooo, today we brought home another hedgehog which I like to think of as a rescue... the guy I was buying him from wasn't even there! He had me pick him up from his mom's house, where the hedgehog was shaking and popping in a box. He seems a lot calmer now. He's an albino, but he looks like a reverse pinto from his dirty spots. He didn't even have a name... 

but the thing is, I know what tattered ears normally look like because Nitzy was starting to get "growths" so I'm working on fixing that. But the ears on the new hedgehog look different, it might just be because of his skin colour(not dark) but dunno. The ends of his ears are black o.o and they have the uneven texture to them. Should we try to use flax seed oil, or wait until we go to the vet(in about two weeks)? Or any other suggestion?


His name is Naga.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the rescue and kudos to you for giving em another chance at life.  
I've always heard that bag balm is the best for tattered ears,here's a link
http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Great!  Thanks! Will definitely look into it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Good for you for rescuing Naga! I'm excited to hear/see more about him!
Hope the ears heal up soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Albinos I've had the tatters have always been yellow or light brown.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

So what would black mean then? Maybe since he's especially dirty that has something to do with it? I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs who like to stick their head in tubes often get tatters the colour of the tube. Or, depending on what the cage substrate was, the tatters could be that colour. Tatters are usually just a build up of oils and dirt so they can take on the colour of whatever dirt is around.


----------

